# How many of you ARE pirates?



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

This is different to the other one.

i want to know HOW MANY people actually pirate games or have pirated games, be honest!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn right I pirate. But then, most of it is game's I've already bought, so I don't feel half as guilty.

Now, as for music? 95% of the stuff I get from LimeWire is music I own, but I'm too lazy to get a decent drive to rip it/decent ID3 tagging program.


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

My reason.

I pirate games and movies occasionally it depends, right now i see pirating games is necessary because i am often unable to get any money for shite, and for the DS most DS games are craptastic dissapointing shovelware and are allways priced at their highest for DS games.

and often suck balls

so yeah, i often (well if i have the money i would) buy the DS games i really really like, and that i deem are worthy of my 60$ AUD because really, why not? it helps weed out good developers amongst the ones that are trying to get a quick buck for something they slaped together in 10 minutes.

if i had a job i would be buying DS games i really like, but since i dont i will have to pirate games.
i have a fair few real DS games so what i usually do is pirate games and still buy games at the same time so it balances out, i will buy as much as an average consumer and still pirate.

i believe in supporting the development of games as much as any real gamer who cares.
but we arent rich DX give us a Break you asshole retailers!


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 26, 2008)

Not having money does not justify piracy.

Anyways, I pirate.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

I pirate ... but I do not try to fool myself, or others, with flimsy or bogus justifications ...


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL! i don't care! XD
i do half good and half bad i buy games and movies when i can, and usually its for the good ones.

i hate bad games that are made to rip people off so i feel no remorse in pirating them and saving a good ammount of money.

DO WHATCHA WANT CAUSE A PIRATE BE FREE! YOU ARE A PIRATE!



as for old retro games it's not really stealing anymore, because their really old, you cannot buy them in retail anymore, you can get them from say EBgames or Gametraders or Ebay but non of the revenue is going to the developers and some of them don't even operate anymore.

so buying it pre-owned or downloading makes no real difference.
Abandonware boys!


----------



## Beware (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I pirate ... but I do not try to fool myself, or others, with flimsy or bogus justifications ...



Watch where you're wagging that finger! :-P XD


----------



## alltooamorous (Apr 26, 2008)

Seriously, who has the kind of money these days? The cost of living is going up.. If anything comes by as "free", I'm not gonna just pass it off. My brother and I own a DS and I really don't think my parents will ever consider buying two copies of a single game so we both can play (games like Pokemon, one account, one game, one person). In addition, I enjoy movies, a lot. I'm not gonna bust out 20 bucks everytime there's a new movie I want to watch. Sure it's wrong, but hey >.>


----------



## PBC (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not going to lie. I have some extra cash I could throw down to buy games. and I do when I really feel I should. They are available in my region and I don't really have an excuse for why I pirate. 
I'm a creature of habit and back in the day (when i was younger) I didn't have much income, or ability to go out and buy games. I've been pirating for a long damn time. I was downloading entire movies, shows and albums over a 56k modem (which only connected at 46k-ish anyway). Downloading over night was the only way to get anything done. And I thanked god for download que programs. Ever since I ripped the weezer Buddy Holly video from my windows 95 install disc (it was like 400+ megs and in AVI) I knew I was going to be addicted to media.

Plus...everything is just a demo version to me. I barely ever finish a game, a movie or CD which I don't know I'm going to love anyway. And if I do I feel the need to buy it.


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

allot of media companies and such hate piracy and try to say all forms cause damage to developers and such, but really personal pirating isn't as damaging, especially if you still buy games as much as any other gamer.

Game companies and movie producers are just pissed at personal piraters because thats 40$ less that they could potentially have gotten from them, their still getting plenty of money and are in no danger of losing money, their just pissed at potential money they cant get.

so yeah thats why i pirate and buy i do both.
the kind of pirating that DOES harm to movie companies and game developers is pirating movies and games by making copies and selling them and keeping the profit to yourself.

that harms the industry directly.
and i'm looking at you China....
(most counterfeit stuff comes from there)


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 26, 2008)

I am a Pirate LORD (that is when you say OSHI!)


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

Do whatcha want cuz a Pirate be free! YOU-ARE-A-PIRATE!

Yarr Harr Fiddle didee! Being a Pirate is okay with me!
download what ya want cuz a pirate be free!
You play some Pirates!

*looks at kid playing a DS with an R4*
YOU ARE A PIRATE TOO!

We got us a Link! (a link!)
that leads us to a Torrent!
That's oh Filled up with Roms! but then we need the Flashkey!
first we download the Roms! and then we'll say Hooray!

Yarr harr ho diddle dee! if you love to use M3
then YOU! are a Pirate!

Heey Hooo!
Yarr Harr Fiddle didee! Being a Pirate is okay with me!
download what ya want cuz a pirate be free!
You play some Pirates!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL. I pirate PC games, GBA, and DS Roms. However, I always buy console games.


----------



## Dsparil (Apr 26, 2008)

I pirate PSP and DS games because they are all Shovelware. I buy PC and Console games.


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll probably modchip my Wii if i have the means to copy Wii games.

when i do get a job i will be buying these games in actual copies.
MK Wii, SSBB, Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 26, 2008)

I pirate basically anything I can, simply because I do not have enough money to do otherwise. I buy games that I know I will get a lot out of, like Pokemon Diamond or SSBB, or games I simply cannot pirate like CSS (well you can pirate it but you can play on very few servers that way). I have a DS flashcart and a chipped Wii, so I pirate PC, Wii, DS and retro console games, plus music, programs, and porn. I have netflix so I don't really need to pirate movies.


----------



## TwinsanityNtranc (Apr 26, 2008)

ZOMG YOU PIRATE GAMES DATS STEALIN YOU KNOW IM GONNA GO TELL ON U!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 26, 2008)

There are two types of people.

Those either two dumb to understand how to download, or too lazy to download.

And those that know how to download, and not swimming in cash.

My sister never downloads. She works in front of a computer, has no desire to be in front of one at home, and solves everything by throwing money at it.

Myself, I know too much about the industry to feel entirely too sympathetic for it.
I know we never needed 100 disc spindles of dvds, so why do they make them?
I know we never needed a dvd burner that can burn a dvd in 20 minutes, so why make one that can do it in 10?
I know we likely never needed a back up copy of anything so why make software that can make them?
"Because someone would eventually make it" That too is just a justification.

No I'm not "justifying" anything, stop claiming I am. There's a great big difference between a "justification" and simply not giving a damn. I simply don't give a damn.

I'd rather be swimming in cash, but I'm not. But I also know the rich are just as likely to be thieving buggers. We all have are larcenous moments. I just don't do it with my taxes in off shore accounts.

Asking us, how many of us are pirates, is really a pointless question.
I have no intention of believing any of you are not.

Ever made a photocopy? Busted. You're a pirate.


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

Im a pirate.


----------



## da_head (Apr 26, 2008)

i pirate. r4 was the only reason i got a ds.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 26, 2008)

Everyone that owns a flashcart/modchip would pirate, that's the whole point! It has little to nothing to do with homebrewing xD


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay I have seen polls like these one to many times.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> There are two types of people.
> 
> Those either two dumb to understand how to download, or too lazy to download.
> 
> ...



*YAWN*

Another tedious rant-a-thon ... All hail King Justifier ... *YAWN* ... all you do is justify yourself ... constantly ... *YAWN*

And don't bother to reply, I've put you on my ignore list, as I've had quite enough, thanks, "grandad".

EDIT : And, I have reported myself for flaming ... that is how deeply this 'person' bores me ... that I am happy to be modded.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 26, 2008)

Wii would like to PIRATE


----------



## drock360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Uhh... This is GBAtemp, what do you think we would say?


----------



## enarky (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not a pirate. I mean, that whole business of boarding ships, looting and plundering, taking people hostage, etc. just is not my cup of tea. I also fear I might get seasick.

I do copy games, though.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 26, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> I am a Pirate LORD (that is when you say OSHI!)


I am a Ninja MASTER (that is when you say NANI?!)

But I do pirate.  It's just that I call it ninjaing.


----------



## Endogene (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a Pirate YArghhhhhhhhh!!!!
Me Boooty Burried it on some island but had a sweet pirate Party With some SWEEt rum YARkkkkk
NOw ME BootY is gone ARRghhhhhh.....
So i'm a Pirate For My booty BE gone...

(pirate+ninja > Chuck Norris)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

Hahahah that could SO funny to make a fake Wii iso that played that


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 26, 2008)

I own a wooden sailing ship, plunder villages and rape their women whilst wearing an eye patch over my eye I lost plundering and walking on a peg leg.


----------



## perkele (Apr 27, 2008)

TwinsanityNtranced said:
			
		

> DO WHATCHA WANT CAUSE A PIRATE BE FREE! YOU ARE A PIRATE!


How old are you anyway, Lazy Town is for little kids.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 28, 2008)

um.. he probaby got it here - http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf


----------



## xalphax (Apr 28, 2008)

i pirate, but the last 5 games i played i own legally!


----------



## ridgecity (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a ninja.

we hate pirates.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 29, 2008)

I pirate only import games.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah, i only have sex with people.  There's no way i'd rape a pie... unless it's cherry.  Hmm... 

oh, you didn't mean pirape... :\


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm actually a pastafarian supporter of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, but yeah. I pirate. I only do it because the decline of pirates is a direct cause for the global warming, which I'm trying to slow down by pirating


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

LMAO! 
the ratio of ppl who pirate to those who dont, that participated in this pole at the moment.

101 to 5.


----------



## Moots (Apr 29, 2008)

I too pirate....almost everything except 360 games.....I would but I play too much on live.

Music- No one makes a whole album worth purchasing these days. Let alone for 23 bucks.

Movies- Nearly every movie in theatres this year was crap. I don't spend 13 dollars on a ticket to see crap.

Games- I refuse to support an industry that squeezes pennies out of us with micro transactions, and shitty games. ESPECIALLY THE GOD DAMN DS. Even the "good" games are mediocre at best. How do you go from the GBA to the DS and fail so fucking miserably? Not one game last year was worth me buying. I'll go out and buy River King and thats about it.

Entertainment prices have sky rocketed over the last 20 years. Its a joke. SO I will continue to pirate until entertainment becomes more affordable, and actually worth my dollar......even then I am liable to pirate 75 percent of my entertainment.


----------



## layzieyez (May 8, 2008)

I always liked those commercials at the beginning of dvds which would show people stealing actual stuff like a purse or a car and then say that copying a dvd is stealing.  Really, if I could digitally make an exact copy of your car that I could drive around in without actually physically stealing your car from you, then I would totally do it.  By the way, my car has lojack and I pirate.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 8, 2008)

Every Damn one of us are and we know it


YARRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 9, 2008)

lol, Limewire.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 9, 2008)

I love me some "booty"!


P.S. Don't get any ideas, irpacynot


----------



## omarroms (May 9, 2008)

arrr! i'm a pirate but all my wii, ps2, gamecube games are bought everthing else well you know. a pirate life is an easy life save alot of money from those crappy games.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 9, 2008)

I was about to say, "Not another one!" But then I realized it was already days old. O_O

I'd sing some pirate songs if I knew any.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2008)

yes.... unfortunately I does pirate but 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the time they are my own and I'm to lazy to spend 3 hours dumping my own games


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 15, 2008)

Avast I am no pirate yarrrr

LOL anyway it's fun to pirate at times



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> yes.... unfortunately I does pirate but 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999%



So you own more than 1 quindecillion games?
either that are a bit of an exaggeration on the 9's


----------



## ynot914 (May 15, 2008)

Pirating is a rush!!!

haha, but seriously who did not see that coming?????????????


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

I am King Pirate.


----------



## woland84 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## lewjay (May 20, 2008)

aaarrrrr


----------



## Talaria (May 20, 2008)

Jack-Of-Trades said:
			
		

> Avast I am no pirate yarrrr
> 
> LOL anyway it's fun to pirate at times
> 
> ...



You do see the little decimal point there right...right?


----------



## Dylan (May 20, 2008)

yes. why would i bother lying about this on this forum. everyone does it.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Argh matey, yet scallywags have no backbones. We pirates must stick together.


----------

